# Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I heard it from my older cousin.

I got my first puppy one Christmas and thought Santa brought him. I heard the pup cry in the middle of the night, Christmas Eve, and figured Santa had just left my house.

My jealous cousin visited Christmas day and told me Santa was all bullshit.](*,)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I heard it from Lee Sternberg just now on the working dog forum........... thanks a lot dick!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



mike suttle said:


> I heard it from Lee Sternberg just now on the working dog forum........... thanks a lot dick!


Then I guess I shouldn't tell you I ran over the Easter Bunny coming home from the strip bar one night!:-D


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



mike suttle said:


> I heard it from Lee Sternberg just now on the working dog forum........... thanks a lot dick!


AHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHA, Sorry Lee got to give props to Mike on that one.:wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

:lol: :lol: :lol:



PS
I heard it in kindergarten.

I immediately broke it to the next sister down.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Leeeeeee - - - What a dick, say it ain't so.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Ah yes, Nancy Droll and Cathy Crim told me in first grade. I understand a bunch of mothers got very upset as they got the whole class going. LOL I remember where I was just like I remembered when JFK, Robert Kennedy, and MLK and John Lennon got shot .


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Santa is alive and locked up.. oh yeah and a little busted up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ3Gm-JlESc


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I believe, I believe, I believe, I believe, I believe, I believe........
BTW also saw Elvis at the mall today. He was sitting in a big gold throne with a red suit on and a white beard. Still as fat as the last time I saw him at the old Kiel opera house.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Harry Keely said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHA, Sorry Lee got to give props to Mike on that one.:wink:


You know me, Harry. If you can dish it out you better be prepared to take it.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

what there is no santa, U DICK, you've spoiled my whole life!:x


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gerald Dunn said:


> what there is no santa, U DICK, you've spoiled my whole life!:x


Connie or Bob - Gerald is calling me a BAD NAME! I can't call David because he also called me a DIRTY NAME!](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Connie or Bob - Gerald is calling me a BAD NAME! I can't call David because he also called me a DIRTY NAME!](*,)


Don't you kids make me come over there!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Connie Sutherland said:


> Don't you kids make me come over there!


It's just horrifying to start a little innocent thread and get all this abuse over it!#-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's just horrifying to start a little innocent thread and get all this abuse over it!#-o



It's your fault. No one is being good for Santa now!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I figured it out when I was in first grade and my Dad had accidentally left the document open on his computer where he had typed out Santa's thank you letter to me and my brother. I never told my Dad that I found it and let my little brother believe until someone else broke the news to him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Alison Grubb said:


> I figured it out when I was in first grade and my Dad had accidentally left the document open on his computer where he had typed out Santa's thank you letter to me and my brother. I never told my Dad that I found it and let my little brother believe until someone else broke the news to him.


What a wonderful gesture with your little brother.

On the other hand Connie S. couldn't wait to demo Santa for her poor little sister.](*,):-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand Connie S. couldn't wait to demo Santa for her poor little sister.](*,):-D


You're right.

I'm sure she took care of blasting the dreams of the next one down as soon as she could talk, too. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I just figured it out....that's what snooping through the house for presents gets ya!!!! LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Connie or Bob - Gerald is calling me a BAD NAME! I can't call David because he also called me a DIRTY NAME!](*,)



Hell, I just thought you changed your name to the short version of Richard. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Paul Anthony Wootton (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Well if he is sham what your excuse for Christmas 

Paul



_
Mod note: 
Just a quick reminder that we don't do religion (or politics) here._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Carol Boche said:


> I just figured it out....that's what snooping through the house for presents gets ya!!!! LOL



I still don't know where my mother hid our loot.

I was a sneaky little snoop, but I never did find it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Connie Sutherland said:


> I still don't know where my mother hid our loot.
> 
> I was a sneaky little snoop, but I never did find it.


I never had a problem with the kid's presents until now. When I was in Idaho my parents lived nearby. We would take all their presents over there,. My parents would wrap them and I would run over there Christmas Eve after the kids were asleep.

Now I have a problem here in Colorado with the 11 year old. I have a small shed that the boy never goes in that I will use and wrap the damn gifts myself.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I never had a problem with the kid's presents until now. When I was in Idaho my parents lived nearby. We would take all their presents over there,. My parents would wrap them and I would run over there Christmas Eve after the kids were asleep.
> 
> Now I have a problem here in Colorado with the 11 year old. I have a small shed that the boy never goes in that I will use and wrap the damn gifts myself.:-D


Ohhhhhh ...... now you have me wondering! Did my mother store the stuff with our next-door neighbors? This sounds completely possible!


----------



## Paul Anthony Wootton (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

No connection with religion intended.SORRY
Paul


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Connie Sutherland said:


> Ohhhhhh ...... now you have me wondering! Did my mother store the stuff with our next-door neighbors? This sounds completely possible!


I bet the neighbor didn't wrap the presents like my parents did!

I really had it made back there because I not only got to store the stuff but my parents (now deceased) wrapped all the gifts.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

My little girl figured it out when she caught me trying to sneak money under her pillow for the tooth fairy. She got me really good later when we were talking about it and I told her not to ruin it for her brother. "ruin what dad?" I said you know the tooth fairy, the Easter bunny.......
She looked at me like I had just kicked her in the stomach and said "wait you mean the Easter bunny too?"
I felt like shit for about ten seconds until she started laughing at me.

Do not have a clue where she gets her sick sense of humor!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a Merry, and a Happy !!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Sadly, I am going to have to go through this soon, but I am GOING to wait until after Christmas. 
I have two Autistic kids and they are very literal and ask if things are real or fake during movies often. (High functioning kids) 
But I have one daughter who is the littlest at 4 years old who is not autistic. 
So, while at the Developmental Pediatrician, considering the time of year, I asked about Santa Clause. He advised that we go ahead and tell them before it becomes embarrassing for them. If I tell them he's real, they will believe it..and do. I'm heartbroken over it...ugh. 

SO, in this particular case I am going to be the particular Dick in this scenario.../sniff


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Karen Havins said:


> Sadly, I am going to have to go through this soon, but I am GOING to wait until after Christmas.
> I have two Autistic kids and they are very literal and ask if things are real or fake during movies often. (High functioning kids)
> But I have one daughter who is the littlest at 4 years old who is not autistic.
> So, while at the Developmental Pediatrician, considering the time of year, I asked about Santa Clause. He advised that we go ahead and tell them before it becomes embarrassing for them. If I tell them he's real, they will believe it..and do. I'm heartbroken over it...ugh.
> ...



There might be a way to deal with this so it is a "soft landing". I am certainly no expert but I would probably try to get suggestions from other parents of autistic kids.

I don't know a ton about autism but I do know parenting a autistic child is very tough. Hang in there!

You aren't a dick. They are still getting presents!\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Karen Havins said:


> Sadly, I am going to have to go through this soon, but I am GOING to wait until after Christmas.
> I have two Autistic kids and they are very literal and ask if things are real or fake during movies often. (High functioning kids)
> But I have one daughter who is the littlest at 4 years old who is not autistic.
> So, while at the Developmental Pediatrician, considering the time of year, I asked about Santa Clause. He advised that we go ahead and tell them before it becomes embarrassing for them. If I tell them he's real, they will believe it..and do. I'm heartbroken over it...ugh.
> ...


Could Santa be a representation of kindness and treating others well? 

Is there an area between real and fake for them where something can "stand for" actual qualities or real actions?

It does sound hard. I guess the four-year-old will also need to know?

Maybe there could be a nice family story about what Santa "means."

I always thought (still do) that "every Who down in Whoville liked Christmas a lot" was a good representation of family and goodness and kindness. Remember how "it came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes, or bags" ?

And the Grinch "puzzled and puzzed 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. 'What if Christmas,' he thought, 'doesn't come from a store? What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more?' " 

"And what happened then? Well, in Whoville they say, that the Grinch's small heart grew three sizes that day. And then, the meaning of Christmas came through, and the Grinch found the strength of *ten* Grinches, plus two!"



And of course, as we know, he whizzed back and returned all the stuff and the food, and helped with the dinner and all. Everyone held hands around the table, and he, he himself, the Grinch, carved the roast beast. 

This is my favorite holiday book. I memorized the whole thing years ago. :-D

Then they made it into a half-hour animated TV special, with Boris Karloff as the narrator; he was wonderful.



With or without the Whos, maybe Santa could become a good family story of generosity and kindness. 





ETA

http://www.seussville.com/books/book_detail.php?isbn=9780394800790


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> There might be a way to deal with this so it is a "soft landing". I am certainly no expert but I would probably try to get suggestions from other parents of autistic kids.
> 
> I don't know a ton about autism but I do know parenting a autistic child is very tough. Hang in there!
> 
> You aren't a dick. They are still getting presents!\\/


+1

I see that Lee was posting as I typed.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Connie Sutherland said:


> Could Santa be a representation of kindness and treating others well?
> 
> Is there an area between real and fake for them where something can "stand for" actual qualities or real actions?
> 
> ...



Home run, Connie! I knew there is a way to suggest good explanations it but I don't know how to put it into words like you.

Not enough COCO LOCOS yet, I guess!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> .... I don't know how to put it into words like you.


Well, thank you, but really what it is, is that an opportunity arose to talk about one of my favorite books. 8) It seems to fit in this thread. It doesn't fit into many dog-forum threads. :lol:





Although ...... there is Max ...... http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn66/sleeplessinnpvl/grinch-dog.jpg


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Santa filled stockings, but the good stuff under the tree always came from my parents. I think I started to figure it out when my Mom suggested that 'Santa' would probably prefer it if I left a shot of Drambuie instead of a glass of milk before I went to bed on Christmas Eve. I don't remember it being a big deal finding out Santa wasn't real, and it didn't change anything about Christmas, except my brother and I started putting together a few gifts from Santa for our Mom. Pretty sure my brother and I expected to find that Santa had filled our stockings during the night well into our teens.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



leslie cassian said:


> I think I started to figure it out when my Mom suggested that 'Santa' would probably prefer it if I left a shot of Drambuie instead of a glass of milk ....


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

My 9 yr old grandaughter finally asked the big question about Santa just a couple of weeks ago. She said all the kids at school were telling her who he was. Her younger sister, 7 and younger brother, 6 are still enjoying the dream.
When my girls were little and the next door neighborhood boy told #1 about Santa she threatened to beat him up if he told her little sister. That's my girl! :-D


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

You know the Grinch who Stole Christmas might be a really good thing to go through with them!!
GREAT Idea! We should make that a tradition anyway, I always loved the story. 

My kids (the boys) are just very literal so, when we discuss things with them, we can't do it in the way that little kids are normally explained things, because reteaching it later is difficult. So, when my 8 year old was interested in the human heart, they were learning a bit about it in science, I broke out my A&P book. So instead of the water down version, he wanted the real version. He can now tell you about the different chambers in the heart, oxygenated blood...etc. 
SO, however it gets explained, has to be right the first time. 

They are a riot...just a week or two ago they started taking commercials literal. 
I mean...literal. 
My 6 year old got his little nose broken my my bulldog on the trampoline with him. So we had to go to the hospital and he wanted medicine. He wanted " Mucinex in because it gets Mucous OUT!' lol
He asked me for Colgate Total then proceeded to quote the whole commercial as gospel. I have yet to figure out a way to tell them that that is not really the way commercials work lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

_We should make that a tradition anyway, I always loved the story. _

It was a tradition in our house. I remember when it came out. It has the perfect rhymes, the humor, the dog, Cindy Lou Who ..... everything! 8)



_
They are a riot...just a week or two ago they started taking commercials literal. 
I mean...literal.  ... My 6 year old got his little nose broken my my bulldog on the trampoline with him. So we had to go to the hospital and he wanted medicine. He wanted " Mucinex in because it gets Mucous OUT!' lol_

AH-HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's great.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



leslie cassian said:


> Santa filled stockings, but the good stuff under the tree always came from my parents. I think I started to figure it out when my Mom suggested that 'Santa' would probably prefer it if I left a shot of Drambuie instead of a glass of milk before I went to bed on Christmas Eve. I don't remember it being a big deal finding out Santa wasn't real, and it didn't change anything about Christmas, except my brother and I started putting together a few gifts from Santa for our Mom. Pretty sure my brother and I expected to find that Santa had filled our stockings during the night well into our teens.


Drambuie is my favorite after dinner drink. I'm going to instruct my kid to leave that instead of milk for "Santa" too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Bob Scott said:


> My 9 yr old grandaughter finally asked the big question about Santa just a couple of weeks ago. She said all the kids at school were telling her who he was. Her younger sister, 7 and younger brother, 6 are still enjoying the dream.
> When my girls were little and the next door neighborhood boy told #1 about Santa she threatened to beat him up if he told her little sister. That's my girl! :-D


See, Bob, that next door neighbor kid was a real DICK! Was his name Richard by any chance?:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

The two Powerball winners are in Arizona and Missouri (close to Colorado) so I guess a couple of people still believe in Santa ;-)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Karen,
I am a Physical Education Teacher and have limited contact with the Autistic students at my school. Have you considered explaining to your children that mom and dad are Santa? I realize that they are literal, but if you explained that "little kids" believe in Santa. But now that they are Big kids they probably already know that mom and dad are the ones getting them all the presents and doing all the good stuff for them. This gives them the truth they need and still allows them to enjoy the magic of Santa.
Good Luck
Have a Happy and a Merry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> See, Bob, that next door neighbor kid was a real DICK! Was his name Richard by any chance?:-D



Actually he was! :lol: 
He had show and racing pigeons and flew them around the neighborhood. The racers sat on my roof and crapped all over the place and picked at the gravel in the shingles. One show pigeon he let fly was a big white one that fanned his tail out like a turkey. He did that all the time in my yard till my terrier/Poodle Murphy got him. 
I was working in the yard the next day and he asked me if I saw his big white pigeon. I said yes and Murphy ate it! :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Thomas Barriano said:


> The two Powerball winners are in Arizona and Missouri (close to Colorado) so I guess a couple of people still believe in Santa ;-)


I bought 3 tickets.

I didn't get one single number right any any ticket.

Maybe Santa Claus is flipping me the bird!#-o:grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I bought 3 tickets.
> 
> I didn't get one single number right any any ticket.
> 
> Maybe Santa Claus is flipping me the bird!#-o:grin:


I matched three numbers.......only they were on three separate lines :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Thomas Barriano said:


> I matched three numbers.......only they were on three separate lines :-(



Damned close!

Keep the faith!



I know a computer programmer who commented that the odds of winning are almost exactly the same whether you play or not. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

One comment was that your chances of get hit by lightening are better then hittiin it big on the lottos. I've come pretty close to that a coupe of times. Does that mean my power ball chances are getting better or should I just stay inside during a Thunder storm? :-k


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Bob Scott said:


> One comment was that your chances of get hit by lightening are better then hittiin it big on the lottos. I've come pretty close to that a coupe of times. Does that mean my power ball chances are getting better or should I just stay inside during a Thunder storm? :-k


They are improving! Stand alone in a open field during a violent thunderstorm, to get even better odds.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Bob Scott said:


> One comment was that your chances of get hit by lightening are better then hittiin it big on the lottos. I've come pretty close to that a coupe of times. Does that mean my power ball chances are getting better or should I just stay inside during a Thunder storm? :-k



Maybe you should buy lottery tickets during the next Thunder Storm? ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

We must all have been somewhat hynoptised by the belief in Santa. Nowadays, at least, dog handlers believe in Cesar Milan, Ivan Balabanov, etc. etc.

It's sad that we have no one to "blow" this belief, or do we??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> We must all have been somewhat hynoptised by the belief in Santa. Nowadays, at least, dog handlers believe in Cesar Milan, Ivan Balabanov, etc. etc.
> 
> It's sad that we have no one to "blow" this belief, or do we??


Ask Santa to "snuff" them out.:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

What?? A reindeer expert!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> What?? A reindeer expert!!


Reindeer???? How about stomping them to death?:-D 


I'm catching the Christmas spirit now, HUH, Gil?](*,)\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

"Stomping them to death" makes me think of venison, lovely, lovely venison - roasted in the oven and served with Spätzli, marroni, pears filled with cranbery filling, red cabbage, etc.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> "Stomping them to death" makes me think of venison, lovely, lovely venison - roasted in the oven and served with Spätzli, marroni, pears filled with cranbery filling, red cabbage, etc.


I "dig" everything on your menu but although I've tried, can't get into spatzil.

I'm from North Idaho and have eaten wild game prepared every different way possible.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Lee, of course you can't - it's a Swiss recipe but can be replaced by mashed potatoes, especially if you have one or two Bloody Marys beforehand!!

Recipe for "Spätzli" following.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee, of course you can't - it's a Swiss recipe but can be replaced by mashed potatoes, especially if you have one or two Bloody Marys beforehand!!
> 
> Recipe for "Spätzli" following.


Honest, I have had it. There is a Swiss Restaurant in Woodland Park, Colorado that makes it. It is kind of tasteless to me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

What is it? I could look it up but I figured the dialogue would be more interesting.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Honest, I have had it. There is a Swiss Restaurant in Woodland Park, Colorado that makes it. It is kind of tasteless to me.


 
I agree, it is a bit tasteless - the basic dough is more or less that of Yorkshire Pudding. However, together with the red cabbage, pears or apples filled with cranberry sauce, plus of course combined with the Roast Saddle of Venison, it doesn't have to aspire to more than mashed potatoes..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> What is it? I could look it up but I figured the dialogue would be more interesting.


I will let Gil explain. It is kind of a well done tasteless noodle!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Hmmm, not sure that would appeal to me. I like most anything but tend to favor foods with a bit of an impact (think that comes from mixed culture background of Spanish, Thai, Korean, etc).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I think it was Birdseye that had a Green Beans and Spatzle frozen side dish that was pretty good. Plain it would leave a lot to be desired.

http://www.birdseye.com/vegetable-products/sauced-seasoned/green-beans-spaetzle-in-bavarian-sauce


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Well that seems interesting. But where the hell is the spatzle, that cream colored stuff? I envisioned something else.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> Well that seems interesting. But where the hell is the spatzle, that cream colored stuff? I envisioned something else.


Dried up short noodles about a three eighths of a inch wide severed as a side dish instead of potatoes. Nothing to hate or love.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Ohhhhhhhhh, that might explain a dish my Grandma used to make. Now you have me curious. Time to put in my investigation cap.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> Well that seems interesting. But where the hell is the spatzle, that cream colored stuff? I envisioned something else.


That's it...must have been the "bavarian sauce" that made the difference? ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Lee and Thomas! I have no idea how I didn't think of those things but in the open field I'll get to wet and all muddy.. I'm thinking of climbing the highest tree with an umbrella. Oh yea! I'll have to get a ticket also. Haven't done that in over a couple of years. !!!My time is here!!! \\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Bob, what the hell are you talking about? Maybe it's just me but that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> Bob, what the hell are you talking about? Maybe it's just me but that didn't make any sense.


 HEY! I ain't as crazy as I sound.....usually. :wink:
Post 47 in reference to winning the lottery and Lee and Thoma's later comments down the line.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

OMG, keep up will ya? We've already moved on to bavarian sauce and spatzle. 

Oh and Lee, I think my Grandma was the dick. She went straight to St. Nick and skipped Santa. Course this is the same one who used to make noises while pretending someone was in the basement wanting to get out and come after me.

What the hell is wrong with people anyway? We got Gillian and her generous foot fetish, Bob who can't keep up, while Dave is wearing that twirly bowtie that Thomas just gave him. It's like a fricken mental institution around here sometimes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> OIt's like a fricken mental institution around here sometimes.


Nicole,

Isn't it nice to know you fit in? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Yes, I think some of the people that I have encountered through the WDF are pretty neat. I wish I could meet some of them and truly hope that someday I eventually will.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, I think some of the people that I have encountered through the WDF are pretty neat. I wish I could meet some of them and truly hope that someday I eventually will.


Neat as in tidy or neat as in cool? If your talking cool then who is cool?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

It doesn't matter. Who is "cool" is probably anyone with an ego and a sense of that which they feel the need to protect. Does the use of "neat" bother you in some way?

Neat = free, unencumbered, brilliant, real, etc.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Nicole Stark said:


> It doesn't matter. Who is "cool" is probably anyone with an ego and a sense of that which they feel the need to protect. Does the use of "neat" bother you in some way?
> 
> Neat = free, unencumbered, brilliant, real, etc.


I think cool could be looked at with your definition above as well as more of a slang definition such as "neat".

Neat doesn't bother me at all. I actually kind of like that people description.

It is 4:30AM Anchorage time. Are you cranky in the mornings!:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Sometimes I wake up cranky in the mornings





Most times I let her sleep ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Dried up short noodles about a three eighths of a inch wide severed as a side dish instead of potatoes. Nothing to hate or love.


Nah - they aren't noodles. Noodles are pasta.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Sometimes I wake up cranky in the mornings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just going to answer that until I scrolled down to your answer. 

I've seen "Sometimes I wake up grumpy in the morning" It's always good for a laugh

Cheers 
Gill


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

Nicole,

Spätzle are German and usually rather long in size.

Spätzli are Swiss, can be called Knöpfli and are shorter and rounder.

http://step-by-step-cook.co.uk/sidedishes/spaetzle/

I know both sorts are called a type of pasta "but it ain't true".

They are very bland but are mostly served with venison, brussel sprouts, red cabbage, marroni, pears filled with Cranberry Jelly, etc. so they complement the dish.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> Nah - they aren't noodles. Noodles are pasta.


I understand they aren't noodles but look kind of like that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Gillian Schuler said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Spätzle are German and usually rather long in size.
> 
> ...


I had the Swiss type.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

In a Swiss style restaurant :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is 4:30AM Anchorage time. Are you cranky in the mornings!:-D


Hell no, mornings are awesome!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do You Remember Who The "DICK" Was That Told You Santa Claus Was A Sham!*

I love the mornings! Trouble is I'm a night person and haven't seen the sun come up in..:-k.....a long time!


----------

